# The Christmas Story



## Meanderer (Dec 22, 2018)

The Christmas Story



This is how the birth of Jesus Christ came about: His mother Mary was pledged to be married to Joseph, but before they came together, she was found to be with child through the Holy Spirit.  Because Joseph her husband was a righteous man and did not want to expose her to public disgrace, he had in mind to divorce her quietly.   But after he had considered this, an angel of the Lord appeared to him in a dream and said, “Joseph son of David, do not be afraid to take Mary home as your wife, because what is conceived in her is from the Holy Spirit.   She will give birth to a son, and you are to give him the name Jesus, because he will save his people from their sins.”   All this took place to fulfill what the Lord had said through the prophet:  “The virgin will be with child and will give birth to a son, and they will call him Immanuel”—which means, “God with us.”   When Joseph woke up, he did what the angel of the Lord had commanded him and took Mary home as his wife.    But he had no union with her until she gave birth to a son. And he gave him the name Jesus.



And it came to pass in those days, that there went out a decree from Caesar Augustus, that all the world should be taxed.  (And this taxing was first made when Cyrenius was governor of Syria.)  And all went to be taxed every one into his own city.  And Joseph also went up from Galilee, out of the city of Nazareth, into Judea, unto the city of David, which is called Bethlehem; (because he was of the house and lineage of David  To be taxed with Mary his espoused wife, being great with child.  And so it was, that, while they were there, the days were accomplished that she should be delivered.  And she brought forth her firstborn son, and wrapped him in swaddling clothes, and laid him in a manger; because there was no room for them in the inn.  And there were in the same country shepherds abiding in the field, keeping watch over their flock by night.  And, lo, the angel of the Lord came upon them, and the glory of the Lord shone round about them: and they were sore afraid.  And the angel said unto them, Fear not: for, behold, I bring you good tidings of great joy, which shall be to all people.  For unto you is born this day in the city of David a Saviour, which is Christ the Lord.  And this shall be a sign unto you; Ye shall find the babe wrapped in swaddling clothes, lying in a manger.



And suddenly there was with the angel a multitude of the heavenly host praising God, and saying, Glory to God in the highest, and on earth peace, good will toward men.  And it came to pass, as the angels were gone away from them into heaven, the shepherds said one to another, Let us now go even unto Bethlehem, and see this thing which is come to pass, which the Lord hath made known unto us.  And they came with haste, and found Mary, and Joseph, and the babe lying in a manger.  And when they had seen it, they made known abroad the saying which was told them concerning this child.  And all they that heard it wondered at those things which were told them by the shepherds.  But Mary kept all these things, and pondered them in her heart.  And the shepherds returned, glorifying and praising God for all the things that they had heard and seen, as it was told unto them.

Glory to God in the Highest, and on earth Peace, Good Will toward MEN


----------



## Pappy (Dec 22, 2018)

Amen Jim.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 22, 2018)

Thank you Jim.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 23, 2018)

That's quite a story... but that's all it is.  A story.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 23, 2018)

I think we had the same childhood book, Jim... I now recall staring at those shepherds and angels. How nice to see them and read the message again!


----------



## Tommy (Dec 23, 2018)

Thank you, Meanderer.  Wishing you and yours a blessed Christmas.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 24, 2018)

The Christmas Story   From The Message Bible
Luke 2:1-20 

1 About that time Caesar Augustus ordered a census to be taken throughout the Empire.

2 This was the first census when Quirinius was governor of Syria. 
3 Everyone had to travel to his own ancestral hometown to be accounted for. 
4 So Joseph went from the Galilean town of Nazareth up to Bethlehem in Judah, David's town, for the census. As a descendant of David, he had to go there. 
5 He went with Mary, his fiancé, who was pregnant. 
6 While they were there, the time came for her to give birth. 
7 She gave birth to a son, her firstborn. She wrapped him in a blanket and laid him in a manger, because there was no room in the hostel.
8 There were sheep-herders camping in the neighborhood. They had set night watches over their sheep. 
9 Suddenly, God's angel stood among them and God's glory blazed around them. They were terrified. 
10 The angel said, "Don't be afraid. I'm here to announce a great and joyful event that is meant for everybody, worldwide: 
11 A Savior has just been born in David's town, a Savior who is Messiah and Master. 
12 This is what you're to look for: a baby wrapped in a blanket and lying in a manger." 
13 At once the angel was joined by a huge angelic choir singing God's praises: 
14 Glory to God in the heavenly heights, Peace to all men and women on earth who please him. 
15 As the angel choir withdrew into heaven, the sheep-herders talked it over. "Let's get over to Bethlehem as fast as we can and see for ourselves what God has revealed to us." 
16 They left, running, and found Mary and Joseph, and the baby lying in the manger. 
17 Seeing was believing. They told everyone they met what the angels had said about this child. 
18 All who heard the sheep-herders were impressed. 
19 Mary kept all these things to herself, holding them dear, deep within herself. 
20 The sheep-herders returned and let loose, glorifying and praising God for everything they had heard and seen. It turned out exactly the way they'd been told!


----------

